# Thankyou Graco.



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

New machine...very happy!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice, how long will it last before it is replaced?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

We run a machine for two years and then sell it on Ebay. All are LL3900s series IV dual gun. About $5,300 new, $2,500 used.

Tom


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow thats Aswome!

Graco Products are excellent, as long as the mechanics are constantly lubed and the machine is cleaned out properly it can last forever.

Ive got a 395 Graco aprox 6 years old that runs quieter than my new ones!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey what would happen it say you got a little crazy with you lines and say made all your lanes maybe 7 feet wide? I think it would be funny watching the ladies try to park in them. I could just see someone think to themselves, boy I can't park as good as I use.


----------

